# Lezyne lights recharged by power bank



## baton168 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi everyone. I`m from Poland, so I`m sorry my bad english.

I`m interesting to buy:
LEZYNE POWER DRIVE 900XL or
LEZYNE POWER DRIVE 1100XL or
LEZYNE SUPER DRIVE 1250XXL

This lights are charged by usb port. Can you tell me, it is possible to charging by power bank in commuting time ? I mean when the battery lights is discharged or is low level I would like to connect power bank and ride forward.

My girlfriend has Knog Blinder 2 lights and when it is charging, lights turn off. It is not possible charging and turn on lights in the same time.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

I can't vouch for the 900XL or the 1250XL, but I have the 1100XL and it's not possible to turn the light on when charging.


----------



## baton168 (Nov 1, 2016)

Ehh it`s a shame. So, do you know is that lights, which can be charged by power bank and it is good enaught to ride in forest ?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

baton168 said:


> Ehh it`s a shame. So, do you know is that lights, which can be charged by power bank and it is good enaught to ride in forest ?


I think this light (Gloworm CX) might work like that. It says you can charge your phone from the USB port and that it is chargeable from a dyno-hub while in use. Here's a link. If you contact "Action-LED-Lights" I'm sure you could get a confirmation on lights capabilities.
Mole

Gloworm CX Urban and Trail ? Action-LED-Lights


----------



## nathan89 (Feb 7, 2015)

Why not just buy a light where you can replace the battery while you're out? Seems easier


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

The old Lezyne lights used batteries that could be easily removed and changed on the trail. I don't think that their new lights can do that. 

OP, you might want to look into the ITUO all in on light. I'm not sure you can do what you want with their light either, but at least you can swap the batteries.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Far better to go with batteries that can be changed mid-ride. Using a power bank to charge a light via USB is very inefficient use of battery power. You lose ~30% of your energy in the power conversion from battery voltage to USB voltage and then from USB voltage back to battery voltage.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

MRMOLE said:


> I think this light (Gloworm CX) might work like that. It says you can charge your phone from the USB port and that it is chargeable from a dyno-hub while in use. Here's a link. If you contact "Action-LED-Lights" I'm sure you could get a confirmation on lights capabilities.
> Mole
> 
> Gloworm CX Urban and Trail ? Action-LED-Lights


The X1, X2 and XS all run off battery packs that can be changed at any time. This is the best option for extending ride time.

Charging while running high lumen LED's is not viable via the USB specification. You are looking at close to 3A draw for every 1000lm, plus extra current to charge the batteries. Batteries generate heat while charging, and prefer to be in an environment that is not adding significant heat.

With a combined light head and battery pack, there are compromises, just like with your bike. Good battery and circuitry protection vs low cost vs reasonable battery charging rate while running the LED's. You can pick two, but sometimes #3 overrides both #1 and 2..

Also, IIRC, USB has only been spec'd out to 1.5A. I think the wires and connectors can be rated for as much as 10A, but I would think most small manufacturers don't want to do their own engineering to spec out a hotter cable, plus everyone loves low current charging of lithium ion batteries as it's safer and cheaper.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

MRMOLE said:


> I think this light (Gloworm CX) might work like that. It says you can charge your phone from the USB port and that it is chargeable from a dyno-hub while in use. Here's a link. If you contact "Action-LED-Lights" I'm sure you could get a confirmation on lights capabilities.
> Mole
> 
> Gloworm CX Urban and Trail ? Action-LED-Lights


Yes, the CX will let you charge via the USB port while using the light. However, the trail version at 1300 lumens from dual XM-L2's would draw about 3 amps and the most a USB port can deliver is 2.1A (check to see what your powerbank can do) so you wouldn't be able to keep up with 100% power. The Urban version @ 900 lumens would do better. 
However I agree that carrying a spare battery makes more sense if you find yourself in this situation very often.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Action LED Lights said:


> Yes, the CX will let you charge via the USB port while using the light. However, the trail version at 1300 lumens from dual XM-L2's would draw about 3 amps and the most a USB port can deliver is 2.1A (check to see what your powerbank can do) so you wouldn't be able to keep up with 100% power. The Urban version @ 900 lumens would do better.
> However I agree that carrying a spare battery makes more sense if you find yourself in this situation very often.


Glad you saw this and thanks for confirming in use charging capability. Feature may have the limitation of not being able to keep up with the power demands of running the light at its highest output but I find that on my similar Ituo Wiz20 I seldom use/need 100% and is the only light I know of capable of in use charging which is what the OP was looking for. Added bonus to this feature is the ability to charge your cell or GPS unit from the light (sounds pretty useful to me). Spare batteries are a good idea and are field changeable on the CX. Changeable optics, superior run times for a self-contained unit (2.5 hrs. on high) and Gloworm quality. A lot of thing to like about this light.
Mole


----------

